# jelly bean battery life



## oneninja (Dec 23, 2011)

So I flashed the vanirbean v5 last night and my battery life seems to be pretty bad i only got 1.5 hours of screen time and coming from liquid running LK I would consistantly get 2.5-3 hours, My phone is entering deep sleep and I basically totally disabled maps cause I know that was a lingering problem for some but it still seems to be discharging a lot faster. Now being on JB v5 its running the PB kernal and I have never used it since I have been a LK follower for quite some time, maybe its the govener but I dont know which one is best for battery life. Does anyone have any advise or maybe a different rom or kernal suggestion


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Knew it was only a matter of time before someone breathed life into this thread. Its an experimental port; don't expect stability or battery life. Your phone might blow up any second.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Kernel* but I had pretty good battery life idle wise overnight when I was on jellybean. I'm not abbreviating it anymore because JB reminds me too much of GB when I see it


----------



## giannisgx89 (May 21, 2012)

My battery life is the same as it was with ics so i don't have to complain about anything.


----------



## termleech (Nov 15, 2011)

oneninja said:


> So I flashed the vanirbean v5 last night and my battery life seems to be pretty bad i only got 1.5 hours of screen time and coming from liquid running LK I would consistantly get 2.5-3 hours, My phone is entering deep sleep and I basically totally disabled maps cause I know that was a lingering problem for some but it still seems to be discharging a lot faster. Now being on JB v5 its running the PB kernal and I have never used it since I have been a LK follower for quite some time, maybe its the govener but I dont know which one is best for battery life. Does anyone have any advise or maybe a different rom or kernal suggestion


I doubt its popcorn but if you think it's the kernel try a faux or stock kernel. See if they are any better. I'm noticing about the same battery as when I had ics. Its a little worse but Verizon just turned on lte in my area as I flashed jelly bean so it's likely more because of lte than jelly bean.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

My battery life seems to be slightly better on JellyBean with stock kernel. Not extreme but from looking at my battery stats I seem to get about 20-30 more minutes of on screen time when on 4G. Like I said not extreme by any means but any little bit helps. If you seem to be getting poor battery life try flashing back to the stock JellyBean kernel. Then download cpu spy in Play to see if your phone is going into deep sleep mode.


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

Battery????! After flashing JB, my Nexus works withOUT baterry!


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

I was trying to use V2 JD Jelly Bean rom as a daily driver for the past 48 hours the biggest issue was after awhile my phone wouldn't go into deep sleep. (I know their is a "fix") which results in a very poor battery life. I also ran vicious jelly bean for a couple hours, had the same issue. So I'm just rocking stock ICS waiting for a better port.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

magicriggs said:


> I was trying to use V2 JD Jelly Bean rom as a daily driver for the past 48 hours the biggest issue was after awhile my phone wouldn't go into deep sleep. (I know their is a "fix") which results in a very poor battery life. I also ran vicious jelly bean for a couple hours, had the same issue. So I'm just rocking stock ICS waiting for a better port.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 get axiom flow JB and use the jb trinity kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm on vanirbean v5 getting same battery life as cm9 rc1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Kernel* but I had pretty good battery life idle wise overnight when I was on jellybean. I'm not abbreviating it anymore because JB reminds me too much of GB when I see it


When I see JB I think of jailbreak lol ewwww. I passed out on my couch last night and idle went from 90-86% in about 7 hours. I'm pretty pleased with that compared to ICS.


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> When I see JB I think of jailbreak lol ewwww. I passed out on my couch last night and idle went from 90-86% in about 7 hours. I'm pretty pleased with that compared to ICS.


Same here...JB i think of Jailbreak


----------



## Kurbeross (Apr 2, 2012)

I had terrible battery life on Vanir JB v5 I think i lost 1% every 30 seconds. I ended up flashing the Vicious JB and flashing the stock kernel, and the battery life seems to be the same as ICS (which is still pretty bad).


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Battery life seems fairly improved for me. After 4 hours and an hour of on screen time I still had 65% battery left.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just streamed Pandora for 4 hours straight while working in the garage.. lost 23%, I'm happy.

(Granted I was on wifi.)


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

it seem like alot of the issues people are having is the deep sleep bug, which is normally the gps not allowing the phone to truly sleep. download this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bvalosek.cpuspy&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5idmFsb3Nlay5jcHVzcHkiXQ..

its CPU spy, its a great app that will tell you weather or not your phone is sleeping. and its free.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Today is the first day that I am really trying to test battery. Staying on the same rom and not plugging the phone in until it dies.

WiFi all day
Currently at 60%
1hr 30 min screen on
5 hr since unplugged

Nothing phenomenal but not any worse than ics


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

I installed faux kernel, on the 2.1v of JB. Have 43% after a little over 2hrs of screen time. So that's about as good or even better than I got on ICS.


----------

